# I've quit 4 jobs in the span of two weeks



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yep. I declare myself the king of quitting jobs. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't even get jobs like that. Either takes a long time to get me an interview or I get turn down during interviews.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Getting four jobs in two weeks is quiet a feat.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

How can you face your fears if you keep running from them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I can't even get jobs like that. Either takes a long time to get me an interview or I get turn down during interviews.


Yeah this.


----------



## Kodi (Jul 9, 2015)

Serious question, do you tell your next employer about those jobs because I worked at WalMart and quit without giving the two weeks notice, a call or anything but I did work hard while I was there. I would like to use them as a reference for my next job


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, is that a world record? It takes me at least 2wks just to get one job. Maybe you applied and accepted all 4 jobs at once then quit them all :stu


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Cool, but you quit because they were crappy jobs right? Cause I don't just jump into any job for no reason, unless I'm filing unemployment lol.


----------



## anon7388 (Apr 11, 2014)

What kind of jobs were they?


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Dang how do you even manage to get past that many interviews? Because to me that's the worst part, and 9 times out of 10, I seem to fail the interview so horridly that most the time I know I 100% am not getting the job by the time I'm finished with the interview. 

I think jobs can be extremely anxiety provoking at first, but if you suffer through it for the first few months, you'll just become use to it, it becomes something that you're use to doing so the anxiety won't be as bad. At least that was my experience, sadly my job still made me feel depressed all the time because I hated it so much.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

were they fast food jobs? 

If so, i don't blame you one bit.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

How did you get 4 jobs? And what kind of jobs were they????? It takes me years just to find 1 job.


----------



## MaePa (Jul 1, 2015)

Was it for health reasons or anxiety-related? (I'm guessing that because of the forum we're in.)

All the best in the job market in the long run. I don't mean that sarcastically. Without knowing the context of your quitting so many jobs so soon, the situation sounds troubling. Even other posters here have expressed how hard it is to find a job. The three months after I was laid off the job I held for 4 years were a wreck to my self-esteem. Unless one has a good reason, I can't comprehend why someone would do that on purpose when it could jeopardize their future job prospects.


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

What the hell. After I had quit my first job it took me 2 years to get another one!


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

Kodi said:


> Serious question, do you tell your next employer about those jobs because I worked at WalMart and quit without giving the two weeks notice, a call or anything but I did work hard while I was there. I would like to use them as a reference for my next job


Why did you quit?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

do you have a job now?


----------



## Kodi (Jul 9, 2015)

theghost0991 said:


> Why did you quit?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was a stocker, I liked the job but my boss was constantly sending me to other isles to help the slackers and when I got to work on my isle he would gripe me out for not getting it done fast enough, but when I would go to lunch I'd notice the other stockers weren't working nearly as fast as me.. The other employees also liked to talk a lot of **** behind my back


----------

